# All Mac devices and LG updated



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Given the Russian hacker threat, I chose to err on the Apple and OS team side.

Bob Wilson


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I did the same about six months ago.


----------

